

Tiger Mom: Some races are just better - ilamont
http://nypost.com/2014/01/04/tiger-mom-some-groups-are-just-better-than-others/

======
iterationx
tldr; whipping up controversy to sell her new book.

~~~
sidko
tldr; whipping up controversy to sell the article.

